

If I use Facebook to login, don't you dare make me register - dclowd9901
http://ddrewdesign.com/blog/if-i-use-facebook-to-login-dont-you-dare-make-me-regist-1

======
dariopy
Yeap. Why of why do they do it anyway? Isn't it enough with what FB shares
with them?

